

IPhones are for days, iPads for the nighttime - mikeklaas
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-57377086-52/app-users-iphones-are-for-days-ipads-for-the-nighttime/

======
functionform
I've observed similar behavior for myself, except its Thunderbolt for day,
Kindle Fire for night.

